# اريد المساعدة من المحترفين



## اوبان (3 أغسطس 2008)

اريد كتاب 
MicroElectronic Circuits..5TH ed..Sedra ,Smith
باسرع وقت جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر البراك (3 أغسطس 2008)

Solution manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/8903362/Microelectronics_Solution_MANUAL__5thEd__MAZ.rar
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/27986987/bd00da77/804_0195171047_jjj.html
Password: free4vn.org 
or 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1401313...h_5thEd__uploaded_by_Umair_Pakistan_.html?s=1

This is the book including CD

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=18I3UV62
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7EBXK5BF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VZU8F7Q5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FA3F5WLN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=STA8GG22

Solution Manual is here too
http://rapidshare.com/files/16713933/Microelectronics_Sedra_solution_manual_5th_Ed.rar

pw (if required):www.flibrary.org​


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بالجهود


عاشوووو


----------



## اوبان (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب 
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر البراك (5 أغسطس 2008)

لا تتردد في طلب اي كتاب وان تأخرت في الرد عليك ما عليك الا ان ترسل رسالة خاصة وسأقوم باللازم ان شاء الله


----------



## اوبان (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا حيدر


----------

